# Kyle Korver = Sex Symbol?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like the ladies are really digging him down in the Salt Lake:

http://www.kutv.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=5


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he should embrace the ashton kutcher comparisons then.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What? This is outrageous.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:lol: That's hysterical


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's what happens with ashton kutcher, matt damon, and josh hartnet have a threesome and breed.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Next thing you know, he'll be singing Love Me Sexy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, no doubt about it now, Kyle Korver is a certified a Sex Symbol. Horny-seks gives his stamp of approval:

http://www.sltrib.com/sports/ci_8446378



> "He can shoot better than I can,'' said Hornacek..... Watching Korver go through the drill, Hornacek said, "I was like, 'Holy crap.' "


So Korver got Hornyseks excited during some "shooting drills"....



> "He loves to go out there and shoot,'' Hornacek said. "That was the first thing he said when he got here was, 'Hey, shoot with me.' Every time I'm here, before and after practice, he wants to shoot."


uhm.... shoot.... right....



> "He had a great career here,'' Korver said. "I hope to have one as long as him."


ok that's it, I think they're spending a bit too much time with each other...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Must...resist...urge....to make...joke...about...showering...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

haha nice one Yao Mania


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Do any of you guys know if this kid is related to Kyle?

http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/players/playerpage/441995

He plays for Drake, in the NCAA Tourney.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not only girls think Korver is sexy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:rofl2: that was a great find Yao Mania.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Do any of you guys know if this kid is related to Kyle?
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/players/playerpage/441995
> 
> He plays for Drake, in the NCAA Tourney.


Yeah, that's one of his (three?) brothers.


----------

